# Diesel Remapping



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Hi guys

Just wondering if any of you can recommend anyone good to remap a diesel engine

Its a Kuga 2.0 TDCI 

Thanks


Mark


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dream science for a ford imho.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

I used a guy in Bangor for mine, street racer uses him for remaps. Managed to get my TDi 105 up to 159 so I was happy.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not all about peak bhp with a diesel, you want a nice linear torque curve. I'd rather hzve 150bhp and masses of torque across the rev range.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmc said:


> It's not all about peak bhp with a diesel, you want a nice linear torque curve. I'd rather hzve 150bhp and masses of torque across the rev range.


Very true, my car has a good torque figure but I can't remember it off hand. Will post a copy of the RR graph because I was really pleased with the results.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bit of a drive, but for diesels I would suggest you speak with TorqueTronix up near Kells.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I got my Leon done by Angel Tuning, that and 2 other VW diesels at the same time, can't fault mine at all and they come to you to do the remap.

Clarke


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

....even more of a drive as they are UK based but CNL are doing very good things in the Mondeo ST TDCi world


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Try Willie McVicker in Drumbo Area. He has been doing all my cars for the last 15 yrs or more and you get a good back up with Superchips.
Either that or try Spider tuning boxes as i have had great results with them as well.
They lifted an Avensis tourer we use for carrying all the kids stuff to 215bhp.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

What sort of prices are you talking for some of these places?


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

tomah said:


> What sort of prices are you talking for some of these places?


I think mine was around £250 but I would say I have made that back already through better MPG


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Stewerty said:


> I think mine was around £250 but I would say I have made that back already through better MPG


Is that it?
For £250 you can take a TDi 110 to 159bhp safely, and improve economy? :doublesho

Does he do petrol engines like 6-cyl BM's, too?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

very minimal gains on an n/a engine unless it's a big lazy v8. It will improve tractability though.


----------



## richie_mck (Jul 11, 2010)

tomah said:


> Is that it?
> For £250 you can take a TDi 110 to 159bhp safely, and improve economy? :doublesho
> 
> Does he do petrol engines like 6-cyl BM's, too?


i was quoted £180 to remap an 04 audi a4 2.5tdi quattro from 180bhp - 210. Very reputable and respected remapper in northern ireland. Dont want to advertise them on here but if you pm me ill give you the details.

Ive had work done in the past as well so i know the quality service from them


----------



## DrSteve (Oct 24, 2010)

Got my A3 140TDi done be Torquetronix in Kells. £250 if I remember correctly. Made a huge difference and no change in the economy.

Seriously considering taking the new motor to see what they can do.


----------



## gt-hdi (Jun 6, 2010)

richie_mck said:


> i was quoted £180 to remap an 04 audi a4 2.5tdi quattro from 180bhp - 210. Very reputable and respected remapper in northern ireland. Dont want to advertise them on here but if you pm me ill give you the details.
> 
> Ive had work done in the past as well so i know the quality service from them


Being honest that figure seems very very low. Understandable its not all about the bhp figure but it should be 25-35% increase for a turbo diesel depending on the engine type. youd be really be looking 235ish and that would even be conservative :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You can't just say a turbo engine (which the majority of diesels are) is good for 25% increase. Each engine is different, hence TT mapping each one individually rather than applying a generic 'map'.
Some tuners (proper ones) will always balance output with reliability, especially where clutch and other drivetrain components are known to be marginal if fed too much power/torque.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually torque tronix do do a generic map they do it on one car and roll it over a load of otherones doing updates when they need to. To be honest all of them are pretty similar I use Gary from Chipped NI he is very good and has done several cars and also customer cars and never had a problem with any no smoke and much better performance.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Be careful with big increases, you can only go so far before you start throwing a stupid amount of smoke out of the back. Also be careful as you may start reaching bigger turbo and new injector territory..

I know on the 104bhp VW TDi engines 150 is really on the limit, slightly smokey, not sure about the 110bhp though..


----------

